# autosmart wax



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

ive heard some good things about autosmart wax has anyone got experience of this wax is it any good


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Very easy to use, cures really quick and buffs off effortlessly. Gives fairly good durability for the price too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This wax has a place the sector, but its a trade product not for the retail market with four different blends of different waxes, gives a glass shimmer to the paint, i have spoken to loads on here and they all say its a great wax for the money, Theres a view threads on here where people have detailed their cars from to a to z, and used this as this lsp for choice, it certainly does bring a glass effect to the paint, something like vics concours.

Don't be fooled, this wax will deliver in performance and looks, especially when compared to higher end waxes on the market, it's something special.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well this thread has not been updated since my last visit on here, so i thought add another wax to the list, jut remembered seeing a few threads on here, but i have not tried this wax, its called autobright obsession, gets reviews on here, by the gloss and the durability of the wax, not often mentioned on here as it's a new product, but i thought i would add this in too the collection to keep this thread for the op going in the right lane, so he / she has plenty of choices.

Others may suggest bouncers 22, autofinesse soul and vics concours, so you are aware where this thread is heading.

You have alot of choices on here, and i hope this helps.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for your help it is appreciated but im undecided on vics red or autosmat wax the autosmart is cheaper but i suppose cheap is not always the best


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

11alan111 said:


> thanks for your help it is appreciated but im undecided on vics red or autosmat wax the autosmart is cheaper but i suppose cheap is not always the best


Don't think that, end of the day, any wax on the market has a certain target price for making ends meet, but vics concours for many years on here does get a very strong reputation on here, but i can't comment on the wax as i have not tried the wax.

At the end of the day collinite 476 is a very strong durable wax, and a tin will last you easily several years or even more, plus its 16 pound on the market, compare this wax to double or three times the price, the durability is there, you know your car is in safe hands with durability, its protected.

Even a tub of automsart wax will last you very well, although it a different wax on the market as it contains four different ingredients, and is easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Don't think that, end of the day, any wax on the market has a certain target price for making ends meet, but vics concours for many years on here does get a very strong reputation on here, but i can't comment on the wax as i have not tried the wax.
> 
> At the end of the day collinite 476 is a very strong durable wax, and a tin will last you easily several years or even more, plus its 16 pound on the market, compare this wax to double or three times the price, the durability is there, you know your car is in safe hands with durability, its protected.
> 
> Even a tub of automsart wax will last you very well, although it a different wax on the market as it contains four different ingredients, and is easy to apply and buff off.


thanks yet again ive got colly 476 but cant seem to get on with it ive tried different applicator pads ive even tried by hand but still cant seem to get a thin coat hence the result is white powder


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

11alan111 said:


> thanks yet again ive got colly 476 but cant seem to get on with it ive tried different applicator pads ive even tried by hand but still cant seem to get a thin coat hence the result is white powder


Are you applying the wax in this cold weather, around the 1 to 2 degrees mark, if so any wax will do that, it would be harder to buff off.

If are using in the temperatures of 15 degrees and over, just get a yellow applicator sponge, spread it lightly, leave till it gets to a haze, then buff off, job done.

The key is nice even thin layers, no point overloading your pad with any wax, as the wax on top of the panel, will be a waste of product of over applied, and it will only make buffing off harder and your microfibre cloth will have caked with the wax, so using that microfibre to buff off will leave smears when buffing, i think your over applying your wax on the car.

Nice even layers, so it just touches the panels and removal is a breeze, trust me.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Likewise i cant comment on the vics red, however i have used AS Wax for roughly 18 months and the feedback i have got back from customers has always been good.

As trip tdi says, collinite 476 is also a great product with fantastic durability combined with great value for money. I have one of the large tins which cost me £18+ delivery while on offer and ive done quite a lot of cars with it and it still has approx 80% in the tin.

Another option you may want to consider is possibly using a sealant such as fk1000p. Again comes with a sub £20 price tag, you get quite a large tin too for the money and it is highly regarded on here for its durability and sharp,wet looking finish.

Heres a couple of photos of cars wearing the above products, although the finish is all in the prep work you get a rough idea 

This is wearing a base coat of fk1000p with 476 over it.









This is wearing fk1000p on its own









And these are wearing AS Wax


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Are you applying the wax in this cold weather, around the 1 to 2 degrees mark, if so any wax will do that, it would be harder to buff off.
> 
> If are using in the temperatures of 15 degrees and over, just get a yellow applicator sponge, spread it lightly, leave till it gets to a haze, then buff off, job done.
> 
> ...


no im not using it in this cold weather i just have difficulty getting a thin layer thats why im looking to try something new


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart WAX ia a fantastic product, easy to work with and a great finish.
I would highly recomend this product escpecially for the price :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart WAX ia a fantastic product, easy to work with and a great finish.
> I would highly recomend this product escpecially for the price :thumb:


is there anyone on the site that sells it or do i have to get it from a rep


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

right guys can someone persuade me i decided on 3 waxes a/s wax , vics red , or ag hd , which one would i be better buying


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

ive got autoglym HD and autosmart wax i did a 50/50 on my car. HD is more slicker has better beeding and there was some filling of fine swirls. as wax is very easy on and off smells good and is more forgiving if you use too much 

HD is my choice out of the 2 gives a more deep wet finish


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

11alan111 said:


> is there anyone on the site that sells it or do i have to get it from a rep


Your local rep should be able to hook you up. Just PM SueJ and she will send you the details for the rep in your area mate.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

11alan111 said:


> right guys can someone persuade me i decided on 3 waxes a/s wax , vics red , or ag hd , which one would i be better buying


Value for money it has to be AS WAX IMO, although I have HD wax, which a very good wax also.
I have Vics Chaos , really nice wax but a smaller pot for your money.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

id say the autosmart hands down a good 3 layers and 13 months down the line its still holding up on the girlfriends car lovely great beading and yeah its cheap especialy when it was desighned to be as good in looks and durability as some swissvax waxes and other topend waxes so definatly autosmart for me good against salt too


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

a/s punches above its weight, plus its so so easy to use... think this will be down to your personal pref there all very very good would not say there is one much better than the other. i have all 3 lol..


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If your main concern is ease of use then Victoria Concours may not be for you.

Forgetting the other waxes mentioned in this thread because i dont want to sound biased but Victoria Concours is not the easiest product to apply and remove. Anybody who knows me will know i rate the Vics very highly and its one of only two waxes i own these days but it demands respect when applying and removing.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> If your main concern is ease of use then Victoria Concours may not be for you.
> 
> Forgetting the other waxes mentioned in this thread because i dont want to sound biased but Victoria Concours is not the easiest product to apply and remove. Anybody who knows me will know i rate the Vics very highly and its one of only two waxes i own these days but it demands respect when applying and removing.


thanks for the heads up that just leaves 2 to choose from now a/s wax or auto glym hd


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

a/s for ease a/g i think lasts a tad longer and is also easy to use just not as as wax both give similar finish would not pay full retail for hd though


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Toss a coin....and then if your like me (indecisive) you can disagree with the coin and go for the opposite :lol:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


The Doctor said:


> Toss a coin....and then if your like me (indecisive) you can disagree with the coin and go for the opposite :lol:


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

This is why I like and always use AS WAX


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been using only AS WAX for 10 months over 4 cars. It is a very easy wax to work with. You can put it on thin or thick, leave it for hours and it will buff off easy. Gives a great finish, makes the paint work look glass. Beads great. On my car, I applied 1 layer of WAX Sept 2011, and my car does 2k miles per month and has been washed 5 times since Sept, the roof, bonnet and the top of the doors are still beading great, the tailgate and the bottom of the doors have stopped beading. 

AS WAX is so easy to use you could wax the car every few weeks as it is very easy to work with.


----------

